# Listen to the band I play guitar in



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

We have a couple of original songs on our myspace.
We'll be playing shows in Ottawa and surrounding areas this summer.


http://www.myspace.com/phildunac


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Fan of the Philosopher Kings by any chance?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Definitely a fan of theirs.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice stuff, enjoyed listening to the songs!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice! I agree with the comparison to the Philosopher Kings. I like the style and the production also. Lots of commercial appeal. Let me know if you play in Montreal, I'll go.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. I'll definitely post our gigs on here. 

All the songs were recorded in the singer's basement. The drums are all samples and the guitars are all Line6 stuff and Amplitube 3. He recorded everything on his own (including all guitars and bass tracks) before he had a band. He's like a modern day Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Pretty good songs and like the music. Post your gig dates in Ottawa, I'll surely come out to see the band.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

I'd definitely come and see you if you cover Charms.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a great tune.


----------

